# Released: The Stand - VPS Avenger Expansion + Freebie



## Jaap (Nov 9, 2018)

The Stand is a new expansion for VPS Avenger and contains 150 presets, 8 drumkits, 7 drumsequences, 193 granular sources, 22 multi samples, 32 wavetables and 15 custom waveshapes.
The presets are divided into the following categories: ARP’s, Basses, Bells, Drums, Effects, Leads, Pads, Plucked, Sequences, Soundscapes and Synths.

The Stand requires VPS Avenger version 1.4.2 and is 1.04 GB in size

*The introduction price is €37.00 and will last till 30 November*


The Stand is all about contrast. The clash between old and new, dark and light, good and evil. Lush and sparkling pads are contrasted by dark and mysterious evolving pads. Light and rich textures against haunting and shimmering soundscapes. Flourishing bells and keys against nasty distorted growls.
The expansion found its inspiration in the works of Peter Gabriel, David Bowie, Jon Hopkins, Sigur Ross, Brian Eno, Jeremy SouleRamin Djawadi and Mac Quale.

*Update: added a freebie with 10 free presets here:*
https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/the-stand-vps-avenger-expansion-freebie/

Audio demos



*Walkthrough video:
*


*Screencast of the Interlude demo*



*Playlist with some single preset video's
*


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2018)

Opening post is updated with a first mini walkthrough showing some pads, arp's and soundscapes. As well added a screencast of the demo "Interlude" and the 3 video's with single presets are now bundled in a playlist. 
A few new audio demo's have been added in a playlist that will be updated regulary before the release with more demo's.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 15, 2018)

Jaap! Wonderful job. I must say, in my rediculous arsenal of synths, Avenger has become my favorite (after Omnisphere, of course) .

Luv what you've created! Thanks... Really glad I saw this...

I'd suggest posting each of your 3 single presets on YouTube or at least linking to a YouTube playlist... And more patch walkthru's if possible


----------



## Jaap (Nov 16, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Jaap! Wonderful job. I must say, in my rediculous arsenal of synths, Avenger has become my favorite (after Omnisphere, of course) .
> 
> Luv what you've created! Thanks... Really glad I saw this...
> 
> I'd suggest posting each of your 3 single presets on YouTube or at least linking to a YouTube playlist... And more patch walkthru's if possible



Thank you Vastman! Omnisphere remains favorite here as well, but gosh I love Avenger, its such a breeze to work with and wish every synth had this intuitive and easy modulation options 

I have in the opening post the 3 vids linked as playlist (the last video on that post), but is that not visible for you?

I am currently preparing a longer walkthrough and will publish that after the weekend as I am taking a few days off 

Thanks again and have a good weekend!


----------



## Vastman (Nov 17, 2018)

Hope to see your longer walkthru soon... More patch showings would be helpful .. A few of us are eagerly waiting... Avenger is so awesome but few here seem to have it


----------



## Jaap (Nov 19, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Hope to see your longer walkthru soon... More patch showings would be helpful .. A few of us are eagerly waiting... Avenger is so awesome but few here seem to have it



Thanks Vastman 

Here the longer walkthrough (opening post also updated with that)



Edit: added as well a new demo, completely different then I normally write, but had a lot of fun creating it 
Only sounds from the expansion are used (including drums)


----------



## Vastman (Nov 19, 2018)

Jaap... I offer one suggestion .. Incorporate Avenger"s UNIQUE & extremely powerful drumming system as an integral part of your patches... You have the kits... Now do the RHYTHMIC possibilities within many of your patches...

Avenger offers a wonderful drum Maschine as an element You're currently missing this major dimensional layer ....an opportunity worthy of your time and creative mind (or someone's) and integration into the arps & sounds.

Seems this requires some thought .. Heck if the rhythmic elements are mix / matchable then they become a library in and of themselves...especially as this sound layer is triggerable via keyswitch. I'd PLAY more and It'd be WAY more INSPIRING right out of the box... Again, something that makes Avenger uniquely awesome...and why I LOVE it so.

Hope this strikes ur fancy...
If it costs more, charge more....
Or have 2 versions, with upgraidability...


----------



## Jaap (Nov 19, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Jaap... I offer one suggestion .. Incorporate Avenger"s UNIQUE & extremely powerful drumming system as an integral part of your patches... You have the kits... Now do the RHYTHMIC possibilities within many of your patches...
> 
> Avenger offers a wonderful drum Maschine as an element You're currently missing this major dimensional layer ....an opportunity worthy of your time and creative mind (or someone's) and integration into the arps & sounds.
> 
> ...



- insert hug emoticon -  (we lack them!) Thanks Vastman!

The sequences are the part that I have not yet included in my walkthrough and will do a seperate video on them as I am still tweaking them. These sequences are a combi of all kinds of different moving layers (some with drums actived, some on mute and that can be activated etc)

However, I had not considered yet using the already excisting presets to this setup and your post opens up some thoughts on that. A big big thank you for these thoughts man!

Edit: just hitted record on the sequence I am working on now.
Edit 2: added another light and fun one, more will follow in a complete sequence walkthrough later on this week


----------



## Vastman (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok...now I'm stoked...short sequence sounds great! have two other friends... a songwriter in Seattle and Alex of radio ecoshock...(I bought them each a copy of Avenger as it's perfect for what they do and...well, gifting's good when possible) and so ya got 3 sales right here...

I DO think loads of ur existing patches could benefit...quicker song inspiration...underscoring a podcast, like Alex does, etc... luv ur spirit!

Keyswitch activation? Latchable keyswirch? That would b cool...assignnable...88 keys leaves a lotta room

Can Avenger bring in different drum sequences to a patch then resave?

Can it have several drum sequences assigned to keyswiches, latch/unlatch? ( something like Orange Tree's assignable guitar strums, in Kontakt)? THAT would REALLY be the bomb! You can see I'm NOT a synth programer; songwriter/composer, YES.. luv intuitive inspirational tools...

Clear directions for dummies like me would b appreciated!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 20, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Ok...now I'm stoked...short sequence sounds great! have two other friends... a songwriter in Seattle and Alex of radio ecoshock...(I bought them each a copy of Avenger as it's perfect for what they do and...well, gifting's good when possible) and so ya got 3 sales right here...
> 
> I DO think loads of ur existing patches could benefit...quicker song inspiration...underscoring a podcast, like Alex does, etc... luv ur spirit!
> 
> ...



Unless I have missed it, it is not possible via keyswitch to change things, but with macro control you can do quite some nice things.
And yes, you can change the drum sequence and resave it. If you are in the drum tab, you see drums + green lock thing + seq. Change things as you want in the sequence pattern and then left from the kit name you see a grey/white paper like thing and when you click on it you can save the drumkit if you made changes and as well the sequence.

And here one more sequence example (a bit more tension one) and updated the opening post with a playlist of these 3 sequences


----------



## Vastman (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info...been sooo busy with family issues I haven't had a chance to explore music this year... but finally gearing up!

Just started watching avenger vids...as Sweetwater has a 5 pack deal and there's so many expansions... however, after spending loads of time listening to them...definetly like the two cinematic expansions the best...

Glad ur going / leaning that way... as Simon Stockhousen notes ... "Avenger is way more than just an EDM/Dub/Trance platform"... indeed, I actually bought his expansion at preorder (Takeover... it's AMAZING)... BEFORE i even owned Avenger, i was so impressed! Glad u are also thinking in the more sound design &/or cinematic & melodic realm... the other areas are quite saturated and...

Keep it up! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 21, 2018)

You're welcome Vastman and Simon is completely right about VPS Avenger and his works are stellar, he definately got the creative genes from his father!

Updated here the opening post with the final walkthrough and included some sequences as well



Edit:

Finished my main demo (a more cinematic compostion and here the dressed and undressed versions)


----------



## Jaap (Nov 23, 2018)

The Stand is now released and customers who pre-ordered have received a mail with their copy. The introduction price of €37.00 stays active till 30 November and the opening post is updated with the latest information.

https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/the-stand-vps-avenger-expansion/


----------



## Jaap (Nov 26, 2018)

For The Stand I have released also now a freebie with 10 free patches which can de downloaded here:
https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/the-stand-vps-avenger-expansion-freebie/


----------



## Jaap (Nov 29, 2018)

The introduction price for The Stand ends soon at the end of the 30 November. You can now grab it for its introduction price of €35.00 before it goes to its full pricing of €45.00


I have received great feedback on the soundset and Raymond D. Ricker, who has reviewed for Sample Library Review a few of my products, put on the Triple Spiral Audio Facebook page the following:

_"Jaap, with the Stand, you have outdone yourself...this may be your best batch yet!! There are so many fabulous patches here, man, I don't know where to begin!!

If anyone else here has Avenger, you NEED this library!!"_


----------



## Vastman (Nov 30, 2018)

Got it! Super! Thanks!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 1, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Got it! Super! Thanks!



Thanks Dana and enjoy the set!

Letting the introduction sale slowly fading out over the weekend


----------

